# Swapping to a Holley 2300, What vacuum do I really need?



## BillRod (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Guys

My truck is an 83 4x4 with a stock Z24.
I am swapping out the stock carb for a 250CFM Holley 2300 2bbl.
I have the adapter plate completed and will be ready to bolt together this weekend. 

My question is Vacuum lines for everything. 
I would like to remove all the lines a replumb only what is really needed. 
So what do I really need and which Vacuum should each be? 

Thanks in advance for any info on this. 
Bill

P.S. I'll post pic's of the swap after I get everything together.


----------



## stinky (Apr 30, 2004)

I've made that swap onto a LUV, Datsun (2x), Toyota 20R and others.

But, I don't know exactly. It has been to long.

You do know that it won't be smog legal...and I'm assuming that you are North of the Rio Grande and south of Canada....regardless if they check for smog where you live or not.

Anyway, there are two, I think, lines that come out of the carb, one has vacuum all the time and the other is "ported" in that the throttle plates are below the line and it only gets vacuum when the plates are open...that is the one tha you want. It should hook to the distrbuter diaphram, the outside one if there are two (which is the only one that you actually need). If there are two, then hook the inside one up to whereever that line came from.

For the most part, all the other lines can go. You don't need all those other valves and etc...you need em be smog legal, but you ain't gonna be smog legal. It is a REAL GOOD IDEA to save everything that you take off, as you may need em some day (like when I moved to CA and had a car that I couldn't license, and I didn't have the "stuff" that I took off, and it is illegal to sell smog stuff, or so I was told)

BTW, you motor will run better w/the new carb. Also, I ran those in AZ and never needed a choke....but it rarely got down to freezing...pump it twice and crank it. It may take some tricky stuff on the part of your right foot to get it to rev up, but once you get it reved, and to the end of the block, it will pretty much run w/o any problems. But, if it is cold were you are...run duh choke.


----------



## usmyrmss (Oct 31, 2006)

Is the Holley 2300 that is being installed in this thread a 250 CFM or 350 CFM? All I can find is a 350 CFM and 500 CFM models.


----------

